# Resolved: Webstar Cable Modem Help!!!!



## virgamanda (May 27, 2007)

I have a webstar 2100 cable modem that suddenly quit working. The only lights that illuminate are the pwer and pc. It has worked fine for about 2 months now, I called tech support and after some time going through different things he determined some or all of the ports were locked. Claiming there were spyware or a virus, I did a complete check and there is nothing. I even restored my computer back to factory, still to no avail. How do you unlock the ports and how did they get locked in the first place. Any help here would greatly be appreciated, I am at my wits end. BTW I did a port scan and all the ports are locked.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Webstar Cable Modem Help!!!!*

I'd call the bozo's at your ISP back and tell them you have a modem issue.


----------



## virgamanda (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Webstar Cable Modem Help!!!!*

I called tech support back and now I am told I have a low signal coming into my home and there is no connection to the server. They are sending a tech out. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Webstar Cable Modem Help!!!!*

I figured another smack on the head might get them moving. :grin:


----------

